# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  زیست رو اصلا نمیفهمم!(خواهشا کمک کنید)

## Majid9731

sldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsa

----------


## mohammad1397

> با سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز
> من درس زیست رو اصلا نمیفهمم. نفهمیدن من به این معنیه که وقتی میخونم هیچی نمیفهمم و صد بار دیگه هم که بخونم بازم هیچی نمیفهمم. وقتی هم که میفهمم فردا یا پس فرداش یادم میره.
> اصلا تمرکز ندارم در موقع زسی ت خوندن هیچی یاد نمیگیرم. لطفا راهکار بدین.


من رشتم ریاضی بوده تارزه  زیست بافاگوشروع کردم خیلی خوب توضیح داده اونوبخون امکان نداره نفهمی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> با سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز
> من درس زیست رو اصلا نمیفهمم. نفهمیدن من به این معنیه که وقتی میخونم هیچی نمیفهمم و صد بار دیگه هم که بخونم بازم هیچی نمیفهمم. وقتی هم که میفهمم فردا یا پس فرداش یادم میره.
> اصلا تمرکز ندارم در موقع زسی ت خوندن هیچی یاد نمیگیرم. لطفا راهکار بدین.


میشه ۵ تا جمله که خوندی و نفهمیدید رو بذارید ؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

اولین کاری که برای خوندن زیست باید انجام بدی اینه که به خاطر داشته باشی منابع متفرقه مثل جزوه خمارلو و گاگوزیست و سی دی کنکور آسان است و آفبا و ... رو بندازی دور. انداختیشون دور؟ خب حالا دقت کن

به فصل های اول و دوم زیست شناسی سال دوم کامل مسلط باشی باید. نه اینکه تست های الکی حل کنی بلکه باید ترکیبات آلی و ساختارهای سلول رو خوب بشناسی.

بعدش شروع کن فصل ها رو یه بار از روی سی دی های استاد کرامت تماشا کن و برو سراغ کتاب درسی. اگه مطلبی رو خوب یاد گرفتی دیگه از روی منابع و درسنامه های دیگه مجددا نخونش چون تمرکز نداری ممکنه احساس تضاد کنی و قاطی کنی.

----------


## Dayi javad

*قبل خوندنت روزنامه وار کتابو بخون ! ی راست بری سر اصل موضوع گیج میشی !

در ضمن قرار نیست با یکبار خوندن شما همه چیزو یاد بگیرین ! زیست ب خوندن های پی دی پی نیاز داره ! ب خصوص کسی ک ضعیف !

الان ک نمیفهمی ترکیبی کار نکن ! سعی کن همون فصلیو ک میخونی خوب بفهمی نمیخواد مطالب مرتبطشو با فصلایی ک نخوندی هم یاد بگیری ! 

و اینکه اول حتما 3 فصل  اول سال دومو بخون ! برای یادگیری زیست مهمن !*

----------


## _LuNa_

سلام.

شما باید زیست رو درچندمرحله مطالعه کنین.

اول قسمت بندی کنین وبعدازمشخص کردن قسمتی که میخواین مطالعه کنین به صورت گذرا واجمالی   مطالب رو ببینین 

تیترها وعناوین رو ببینین تا متوجه بشین  کتاب درمورد چه موضوعی  میخواد توضیح بده.

بعدشروع کنین هر پاراگراف رو عمقی بخونین میتونین از کتابهای کمکی که درسنامه ی خوبی دارن استفاده کنین تا اگه قسمتی رو متوجه نشدین به توضیحاتش مراجعه کنین.

درهمین مرحله میتونین جملات مهم ،قیدها، نکته ها رو مارکر کنین.

اگه بتونین به زبان خودتون خلاصه برداری هم بکنین واسه مرور عالیه.

ازخودتون انتظار نداشته باشین بلافاصله تستهای پیچیده بزنین.

البته تستهای آموزشی خیلی مفیده چون بهتون یادمیده چطور مطالب رو بخونین و دیدتون چگونه باشه.

بیشتر کتاب رو مطالعه ومرور کنین و کمتر تست بزنین.

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Majid9731



با سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز
من درس زیست رو اصلا نمیفهمم. نفهمیدن من به این معنیه که وقتی میخونم هیچی نمیفهمم و صد بار دیگه هم که بخونم بازم هیچی نمیفهمم. وقتی هم که میفهمم فردا یا پس فرداش یادم میره.
اصلا تمرکز ندارم در موقع زسی ت خوندن هیچی یاد نمیگیرم. لطفا راهکار بدین.



داداشم به این چند تا سوال جواب بده:
متن کتاب درسی رو نمی فهمی یا می فهمی یادت میره؟
جزوه مزوه هم داری کدوم استاد؟
کتاب کمک اموزشیت چیه ؟چند تا منبعه یا یکی؟_

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl




میشه ۵ تا جمله که خوندی و نفهمیدید رو بذارید ؟؟؟


فک کنم داداش مجید همون اول کار اسمه باکتری ها رو خونده گیج شده_

----------


## Majid9731

as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k

as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;las  kdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lk  sadf';lkdsf;'k
as;dfk;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk  ;'ksdaf;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksda  f;'kdsaf;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kas;dfk;'ksdaf;'kds  af;laskdf'lksadf';lkdsf;'kv

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Majid9731


داداشای گلم توجه کنید
من زیست مدرسه رو نمیگم البته اینو باید همون اول میگفتم
زیست مدرسه که برای بچه هاست. این که هیچ و تا اینجاش
من دارم برای المپیاد میخونم. کتابای کمپبل. همه میگن که راحت هستن ولی به نظر من ترجمه ضعیفی دارن و نمیشه به راحتی فهمید. من هر چی از این کمپبل میخونم یادم میره.
امیدوارم کمک کنید. و یه چیز دیگه اینکه این چیزایی که گفتید فول آبم مثه خوندن اجمالیو این حرفا
پس تجارب خودتونو بگین


اهان گلم خو زودتر می گفتی
7 جلده کمپل رو داری؟_

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداشای گلم توجه کنید
> من زیست مدرسه رو نمیگم البته اینو باید همون اول میگفتم
> زیست مدرسه که برای بچه هاست. این که هیچ و تا اینجاش
> من دارم برای المپیاد میخونم. کتابای کمپبل. همه میگن که راحت هستن ولی به نظر من ترجمه ضعیفی دارن و نمیشه به راحتی فهمید. من هر چی از این کمپبل میخونم یادم میره.
> امیدوارم کمک کنید. و یه چیز دیگه اینکه این چیزایی که گفتید فول آبم مثه خوندن اجمالیو این حرفا
> پس تجارب خودتونو بگین


کدوم ترجمه کمپبل رو دارید؟ خانه زیستشناسی فک کنم ترجمش خوب باشه

----------


## zista

_سولومون رو هم داری؟_

----------


## _LuNa_

> داداشای گلم توجه کنید
> من زیست مدرسه رو نمیگم البته اینو باید همون اول میگفتم
> زیست مدرسه که برای بچه هاست. این که هیچ و تا اینجاش
> من دارم برای المپیاد میخونم. کتابای کمپبل. همه میگن که راحت هستن ولی به نظر من ترجمه ضعیفی دارن و نمیشه به راحتی فهمید. من هر چی از این کمپبل میخونم یادم میره.
> امیدوارم کمک کنید. و یه چیز دیگه اینکه این چیزایی که گفتید فول آبم مثه خوندن اجمالیو این حرفا
> پس تجارب خودتونو بگین




دوست عزیز شما از کمپبل ترجمه خانه زیست  استفاده میکنین؟!

----------


## _LuNa_

> _سولومون رو هم داری؟_




سولومون نسبت به کمپبل سنگین تر ومفهومی تره!

تصورمیکنم کمپبل جدید به تنهایی کافی باشه بخصوص که منبع اصلی المپیادهم کمپبل هستش.

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط فاطمه بهار96


سولومون نسبت به کمپل سنگین تر ومفهومی تره!

تصورمیکنم کمپل جدید به تنهایی کافی باشه بخصوص که منبع اصلی المپیادهم کمپل هستش.


به گمونم کمپل سخت تر باشه ها!_

----------


## zista

_به غیر از کمپل  ترجمه خانه زیست دیگه مگه هست؟؟_

----------


## _LuNa_

من کمپبل وسولومون زبان اصلی (واسه مامانم هستش)رو بعضی جاهاشو مطالعه کردم .

چون خوشم اومد رفتم سراغ ترجمه اون.

با ترجمه ی خانه ی زیست آشنا شدم البته همه ی جلدهارو نگرفتم.

به نظرم خیلی خوب ترجمه کرده!!!

واسم کمپبلنسبت به سولومون جذابتره!

ولی کلا خیلی فرق ندارن باهرکدوم میشه نتیجه گرفت.(البته سلیقه ها ونظرات متفاوته)

----------


## کیمیا1378

اولا که من بهت پیشنهاد میکنم اگه تو شهر کوچیک هستی دور المپیاد رو خط بکش چون من خودم یه مقدار روش وقت گذاشتم و نتیجه ندیدم و البته یکی از دوستام که فوق العاده باهوش بود و همه منابع المپیاد مرحله اول رو 2 و 3 بار دقیق و کامل خونده بود و منابع مرحله دوم رو هم کامل مرور کرده بود و عید رفت کلاس تازه تو کلاس فهمیده بود یه قسمتایی رو باید بیشتر میخونده  و اصلا لازم نبوده مثلا کل گایتون رو بخونه ولی حیف که دیر فهمید سولات رو هم خوب جواب داده بود فکر کنم حدود 75   80  زده بود ولی قبول نشد چون بر برنده دست اونایی بود مطالب مهم رو خونده بودن و چند درصد بالاتر زده بودنحالا اگه خیلی هم دوست داری بخونی من خودم کمپل ترجمه خانه زیست شناسی می خودنم و راحت بوداما دوستم سولومون می خودند که به نظرش ترجمش روانتر بود

----------


## Air France Line

ببخشید اگه کسی کمپبل خونده باشه و تو کنکور پزشکی قبول بشه چیزی از مطالبش بعدا به کارش میاد؟ یعنی شباهتی به کتابای رشته پزشکی تو دانشگاه داره  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Majid9731

> _
> 
> اهان گلم خو زودتر می گفتی
> 7 جلده کمپل رو داری؟_


asdfasdflkjadfgkjnasd;kmng;lkjafng;ljdangl;jangl;j  nas;lfdnsdfgsdf./gm
l;kjahsgl;kang;lknaslgnalsgna;lsng
;alfdng;ladmnb,m;znblm;znfbf./gm
l;kjahsgl;kang;lknaslgnalsgna;lsng
;f./gm
l;kjahsgl;kang;lknaslgnalsgna;lsng
;f./gm
l;kjahsgl;kang;lknaslgnalsgna;lsng
;f./gm
l;kjahsgl;kang;lknaslgnalsgna;lsng
;;lnalb

----------


## Mahya14

خب دوست عزیز تو که زیست نمی فهمی پا شدی رفتی المپیاد چی کار کنی؟

----------


## Behnam10

> من کمپبل وسولومون زبان اصلی (واسه مامانم هستش)رو بعضی جاهاشو مطالعه کردم .
> 
> چون خوشم اومد رفتم سراغ ترجمه اون.
> 
> با ترجمه ی خانه ی زیست آشنا شدم البته همه ی جلدهارو نگرفتم.
> 
> به نظرم خیلی خوب ترجمه کرده!!!
> 
> واسم کمپبلنسبت به سولومون جذابتره!
> ...


ترجمه ي خانه زيست شناسي ، برداشت آزاد و مستقل از متن كتاب كمپل هست .
اگه جلد ٢ش رو مطالعه كنيد و بعد بريد متن اصلي كتاب رو بخونيد متوجه ميشد زمين تا آسمون تفاوت داره

----------


## Behnam10

> نه فقط ۲ تا رو دارم 
> جلد ۲ و ۶


بجاي جلد ٢ كمپل ميتوني بيولوژي لايف قسمت سومش (ويرايش ٢٠١٤) رو مطالعه كني . البته بايد en خوب باشه . براي مرحله ٢ اين كتاب رو بايد حتما بخوني . در تهران هم از كتاب لايف معمولا سلولي -مولكولي  رو تدريس ميكنند و طرح سوال دارند

----------


## Majid9731

> خب دوست عزیز تو که زیست نمی فهمی پا شدی رفتی المپیاد چی کار کنی؟


;'aslkfjg;lkasjglkasjgdlkasngdlknsd;ngljdsngkkasng  dlknsd;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdlknsd;ngljdsngkjv,mkasng  dlknsd;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdld;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdlk  nsd;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdlknsd;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdld  ;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdlknsd;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdlknsd  ;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdld;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdlknsd;ng  ljdsngkjv,mkasngdlknsd;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdld;ngljd  sngkjv,mkasngdlknsd;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdlknsd;ngljd  sngkjv,mkasngdld;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdlknsd;ngljdsng  kjv,mkasngdlknsd;ngljdsngkjv,mkasngdlknsd;ngljdsng  kjv,mkasngdlknsd;ngljdsngkjv,mv,mcn

----------


## Majid9731

> بجاي جلد ٢ كمپل ميتوني بيولوژي لايف قسمت سومش (ويرايش ٢٠١٤) رو مطالعه كني . البته بايد en خوب باشه . براي مرحله ٢ اين كتاب رو بايد حتما بخوني . در تهران هم از كتاب لايف معمولا سلولي -مولكولي  رو تدريس ميكنند و طرح سوال دارند



asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmgsldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhg  l;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsahnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsa  dhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd
asdfasldmghnas;jlhsaldkhgl;jsadhgl;asgd

----------


## Behnam10

> در کل منظورت اینه که زیست شناسی لایف از کمپبل بهتره؟
> ولی به نظر من کمپبل معروف تره و خیلی معمولی تر توضیح داده
> منظورم از معمولی برای من هست که اصلا زیستو نمیفهمم
> ولی ممنون از راهنماییت
> راستی برای مرحله اول چه کتابایی لازمه؟چی بخونم بهتره؟


من كه معلم داشتم و به پيشنهادش كمپل ( ترجمه خانه زيست شناسي ) + سولمون رو خونديم 
البته براي مرحله ٢ بايد كتاب اصلي كمپل رو بخوني چون اصطلاحات كتاب اصلي در طرح سوال مياد !!

----------


## Mahya14

> من هر جوری شده باید زیستو بفهمم
> اگه نفعمم کنکور رو هم خراب میکنم


خب زیست مدرسه که گفتی مشکلی نداری. کنکور هم که المپیادی نیست که مطالب المپیاد براش لازم باشه

----------


## Majid9731

> من كه معلم داشتم و به پيشنهادش كمپل ( ترجمه خانه زيست شناسي ) + سولمون رو خونديم 
> البته براي مرحله ٢ بايد كتاب اصلي كمپل رو بخوني چون اصطلاحات كتاب اصلي در طرح سوال مياد !!


alskjfhklajhsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadlskjfhklajhsf  dlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkhlskjfhklajhsfdlkja  shfdlkjhsaglkjhsadk
lskjfhklajhsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkhlskjf  hklajhsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkhlskjfhklaj  hsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkh
lskjfhklajhsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkhlskjf  hklajhsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkhlskjfhklaj  hsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkhlskjfhklajhsfdl  kjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkh
lskjfhklajhsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkh
lskjfhklajhsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkhlskjf  hklajhsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkhlskjfhklaj  hsfdlkjashfdlkjhsaglkjhsadkglhj;lkhglhj;lkhglhj;lk  h

----------


## Hellish

مگه میشه ادم صد بار بخونه و نفهمه؟:\

هیچ رقمه تو کتم نمیره...

----------


## mohaddeseh.

> مگه میشه ادم صد بار بخونه و نفهمه؟:\
> 
> هیچ رقمه تو کتم نمیره...


سلام بله میشه....منم کل مشکلم با زیسته...همه درصدام بالا پنجاه بود ولی زیستم افتضاح...کلا درس مضخرفیه تو درک و فهم آدم گند میکاره از بس از مخ کار میکشه...البته این نظر من بوووود

----------


## Behnam10

> یعنی واقعا ۷ جلد کمپبل رو خوندی؟
> بابا خیلی زیاده
> اگه همشو نخوندی بگو کدوم جلداشو خوندی واسه مرحله اول


واس مرحله ٢ كه آره ( به جز گياهي و قسمت هايي از ژنتيكش )
در مورد مرحله ١ بايد به انتخاب دبيرت باشه . يعني بين سولمون و كمپل بايد برات پخش كنه

----------


## parinoosh76

سلام  خوندن زیست به شیوه خاصی احتیاج نداره فقط باید اول از همه فکر خودتو اصلاح کنی یعنی از قبل از مطالعه زیست به خودت نگو متوجه نمی شم . وقت مطالعه زیست تمرکز بالا داشته باش. اولین کاری که می کنی اینکه متن یا پاراگراف مورد نظرتو موضوعشو مشخص کن یعنی اینکه راجب چه مطلبی داره صحبت میشه . موقع خوندن متن خیلی اروم و با سرعت کم کلمه به کلمه پیش برو و سعی کن فکر کنی قرار گرفتن هر کلمه ای تویه متن به چه منظوری هستش . تسلط به مفاهیم و اصطلاخات پایه توانایی تو بیشتر میکنه . بعد از اینکه یه جمله رو خوندی چند بار تو ذهنت مرورش کن و سعی کن از حفظ بگیش برای تک تک جملات همین عمل رو تکرار کن تا کل پاراگراف تمام بشه حالا می تونی یه کاغذ برداری و اون پاراگراف رو برای خودت توضیح بدی ، کشیدن شکل و نگاه کردن به شکل کتاب خیلی خیلی موثره . بعد از این کار ها خیلی دقیق و موشکافانه به متن نگاه کن مطمینا نکاتی که از قبل خوندی و ارتباطی با موضوع فعلی داری به ذهنت میرسه یا حتی می تونی درس نامه کتاب کمک آموزشی هم نگاه کنی و نکات اضافی رو برای مرور های بعدی یادداشت کنی . اگر شکلی برای اون مطلب وجود داره جزئیات متن رو بهش اضافه کن . فرض کنیم دو روز از این مطالعه شما گذشته حالا چنتا تست استاندارد حل می کنیم . جواب تست ها رو چک می کنیم و نکات جدید رو به کتاب اضافه می کنیم و متن رو دوباره به همراه توضیحات اضافه می خونیم . فراموش نکنید درسته که زیست شناسی درس مفهمومی هستش ولی باز هم حفظ بودن واو ننداز متن تاب تاثیر فوق العاده ای روی عملکردتون میزاره .

----------


## Hellish

> سلام بله میشه....منم کل مشکلم با زیسته...همه درصدام بالا پنجاه بود ولی زیستم افتضاح...کلا درس مضخرفیه تو درک و فهم آدم گند میکاره از بس از مخ کار میکشه...البته این نظر من بوووود


یعنی شما ده بار یک پاراگراف رو بخونی و نفهمی ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟ :\ مگه داریم ؟

----------


## mohaddeseh.

> یعنی شما ده بار یک پاراگراف رو بخونی و نفهمی ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟ :\ مگه داریم ؟


مگه زیست فقط به فهمیدنه؟؟؟...یعنی شما اگه صد بار یه پاراگرافو بخونیو و بفهمی اونوقت دیگه هرسوالی از اون پاراگراف بیاد جواب میدی؟؟...مگه داریم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Hellish

> مگه زیست فقط به فهمیدنه؟؟؟...یعنی شما اگه صد بار یه پاراگرافو بخونیو و بفهمی اونوقت دیگه هرسوالی از اون پاراگراف بیاد جواب میدی؟؟...مگه داریم؟؟؟


اهان...فهمیدم مشکل کجاست...فهمیدن داریم تا فهمیدن خانوم!یکی جمله به جمله میخونه برای خودش تحلیل میکنه ترکیب میکنه شکل میکشه نمودار میکشه...خلاصه هزار مدل خودشو با متن درگیر میکنه تا میفهمه و چم و خمه کار دستش میاد!

با خوندنه صررررف و اینکه فقط هر چی کتاب گفته رو  بخونی و طوطی وار حفظ کنی نه تنها توی زیست که مفهومیه بلکه دروس عمومی که حفظی هست هم نتیجه ای نمیده...چونکه همه درسها الان مفهومی شدن!

----------


## Majid9731

> مگه زیست فقط به فهمیدنه؟؟؟...یعنی شما اگه صد بار یه پاراگرافو بخونیو و بفهمی اونوقت دیگه هرسوالی از اون پاراگراف بیاد جواب میدی؟؟...مگه داریم؟؟؟


asdkfl;jjjjasfsadfjsadlkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

sadlfkjsadlf;jasld;kfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdf  lkasjdflkasjdflkajsdfkfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasj  dflkasjdflkasjdflkajsdfkfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflka  sjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajsdfkfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdfl  kasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajsdfkfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjd  flkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajsdfkfjasldkjflaskdjflaks  jdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajsdfkfjasldkjflaskdjfla  ksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajsdfkfjasldkjflaskdjf  laksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajsdfkfjasldkjflaskd  jflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajsdfkfjasldkjflas  kdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajsdf
kfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajs  dfkfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflka  jsdf
kfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajs  df
kfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajs  df
kfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajs  dfkfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflka  jsdf
kfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajs  df
kfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajs  df
kfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajs  df
kfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajs  df
kfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflkajs  dfkfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdflka  jsdfkfjasldkjflaskdjflaksjdflkasjdflkasjdflkasjdfl  kajsdf
v

----------


## Majid9731

> واس مرحله ٢ كه آره ( به جز گياهي و قسمت هايي از ژنتيكش )
> در مورد مرحله ١ بايد به انتخاب دبيرت باشه . يعني بين سولمون و كمپل بايد برات پخش كنه


راستی نگفتی برا مرحله اول خودت تا چند جلد رو خوندی؟منظورم از کمپبله

----------

